# net-www/netscape-flash ohne libsdtc++

## ddanier

ich hab gerade das opdate auf die stabel version von net-www/netscape-flash durchgeführt, leider hat das nicht reibungslos geplappt....

```
gflashplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

da ich nicht großartig suchen/rumprobieren wollte hab ich mir mit einem 

```
cd /usr/lib

ln -s libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
```

geholfen...die lösung gefällt mir aber nicht wirklich....

hat jemand da eine bessere idee???

konqueror kommt seit dem update wieder garnicht mit flash zurech.

irgendeine idee?

----------

## Beforegod

hmm..

normalerweise wird diese lib mit GCC 3.x mitinstalliert.

Das heisst also das der neue Flash Player mit GCC 3.x kompiliert wurde. Das ganze Problem ist, das Deine Lösung im moment der einzige Weg ist (auch wenn er sehr unsauber ist und einige Probleme bereiten kann).

Entweder Du machst ein Update auf eine GCC 3.x Version von Gentoo oder du beharrst mit dieser Lösung.

----------

## ddanier

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> hmm..
> 
> normalerweise wird diese lib mit GCC 3.x mitinstalliert.
> 
> Das heisst also das der neue Flash Player mit GCC 3.x kompiliert wurde. Das ganze Problem ist, das Deine Lösung im moment der einzige Weg ist (auch wenn er sehr unsauber ist und einige Probleme bereiten kann).
> ...

 

der witz ist ja: ich benutze gcc 3!

also am besten gcc mal neu kompilieren, oder?

----------

## Beforegod

hmm..

da ist wohl etwas schiefgelaufen..

die libstdc++ kannst Du allerdings auch von dem lib-compat Paket haben.

Allerdings ist das schon mehr als komisch das Du die neue Version davon nicht hast.

Kompilieren mal den gcc neu und probiers dann nochmal.

(vorher den link löschen!)

----------

## ddanier

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> hmm..
> 
> da ist wohl etwas schiefgelaufen..
> 
> die libstdc++ kannst Du allerdings auch von dem lib-compat Paket haben.
> ...

 

lib-compat hab ich auch installiert, könnte echt sein....

grade hab ich nurnoch ein paar schwierigkeiten, da ich über nacht glibc neu emergen wollte, hab mich aber vertippt (2 statt 3 eingegeben) und den dateinamen per tab vervollständigt...jetzt hab ich wieder glibc-2.2.5 installiert und nix geht mehr  :Sad: 

ma sehn, ob ich das wieder hin bring....

(für tips hierbei bin ich natürlich auch dankbar  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## ddanier

ok, das hat geplappt sorag innerhalb von einer stunde  :Very Happy: 

(eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man weiß wie...wenns jemanden interessiert wie, fragt mich)

jetzt gehts gcc an den kragen  :Wink: 

----------

## ddanier

ok, gcc neu kompiliert...die datei fehlt immernoch!!

----------

## ajordan

mach ma jetzt emerge rsync und nen update von netscape-flash und lib-compat. Ich hatte gestern abend das selbe Problem. mit den updates gehts jetzt.

Alex

----------

## ddanier

funzt leider auch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## ddanier

so, problem gelöst!

export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

emerge netscape-flash

--> es gibt ein neues lib-compat, wird dann emerged, da is die fehlende datei dabei  :Very Happy: 

(is allerdings noch unstable, frag mich wieso....mit dem alten lib-compat geht GARNICHTS, es kann also nur besser sein)

----------

